# Gutschein erstellen und über pdf zum ausdrucken bereitstellen



## jandelay1 (18. März 2005)

Hallo 

Ersteinmal ist es möglich das ein PHP Script eine pdf datei erstellen kann? ich hab das schon mal wo gelesen, stimmt das?

Was ich eigentlich machen will:

Unsere Kunden sollen sich über unsere Homepage einen Gutschein erstellen können. 
Sie sollen ein Formular ausfüllen, indem sie ihren Namen und Adresse eingeben sowie den namen der person die den gutschein erhalten soll. Und natürlich auch den Wert des gutscheines.

Bezahlt werden soll über paypal oder überweisung.

Nun soll ein Script eine pdf datei erstellen mit unserem logo, einem hintergrund, sowie name des verschenker und der name des beschenkten, sowie die summe und einer unterschrift.
Damit nicht jeder sich den gutschein ausdrucken kann soll jeder gutschein mit einer zufalls id aus zahlen und buchstaben versehen werden. und dann soll das ganze ausgedruckt werden können. 

das ganze soll als email oder anderst zu uns gelangen, wir können dann anhand der id feststellen ob er bezahlt ist und dann einlösen.

So das wars eigentlich. 
Nun zu meiner frage,

Ist das möglich? ich hab das schon mal irgendwo gesehen.
Und wie kann man das am besten realisieren? 

Vielen dank


----------



## _voodoo (18. März 2005)

Wozu extra eine pdf erstellen, möglich ist es auf jeden Fall: [PHPF]pdf[/PHPF]
Aber reicht eine einfache html-Text-Seite nicht vollkommen aus?


----------



## jandelay1 (18. März 2005)

Ja würde auch ausreichen wenn das da auch machbar ist. ich denk mal fast noch leichter oder?
Ich hab eben nicht alzu viel ahnung.


----------

